
Heaven’s Vault is a game about translating an ancient alien language (2018) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/3/17192520/heavens-vault-game-language-translation-pc-ps4
======
justjonathan
This looks kind of interesting. Has anybody played it enough to have feedback
whether it would be good for a bright 10-year-old?

~~~
joethephish
Hey, I'm co-founder of inkle, the company that's developing it. It's not out
yet, but I'd say it would be great for a bright 10-year-old!

Our release date is "Spring 2019", so it should be out very soon! We have a
mailing list here if you want a notification when it comes out :)

[https://www.inklestudios.com/heavensvault/](https://www.inklestudios.com/heavensvault/)

